# Had to smoke some cheese.



## bbqbrett (Mar 27, 2018)

Actually did this a week ago.  Have it vac sealed now.  Hope it turns out good.

Before and after










Smoked with hickory.  Got distracted and it was pretty close to the melting point but I got it off before it went through the grates.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 27, 2018)

Did you just use an AMNPS for that?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2018)

This must be cheese week, seems like everybody is smoking cheese.
And yours looks pretty darn good too!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks good from here, nice color.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 27, 2018)

No, I don't have an AMNPS.  I just did it with a really low amount of fuel.  Lit two pieces of charcoal and used 1 chunk of hickory wood.


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks Al & Chris.  Going to keep it sealed up for a few weeks and then break out one of the white cheddars and give it a try.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 27, 2018)

bbqbrett said:


> No, I don't have an AMNPS.  I just did it with a really low amount of fuel.  Lit two pieces of charcoal and used 1 chunk of hickory wood.



Very nice.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2018)

Brett, if you find the cheese is starting to get soft don't hesitate to take it off and toss it in the fridge to solidify. You can always put it back on the smoker after. I know it wouldn't have helped this time around, but if you do your next batch the same way it may help. 

Chris


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 27, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Brett, if you find the cheese is starting to get soft don't hesitate to take it off and toss it in the fridge to solidify. You can always put it back on the smoker after. I know it wouldn't have helped this time around, but if you do your next batch the same way it may help.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris.  I was aware of the option and getting ready to take it off anyways.  Just got distracted by doing some things around the house and left it smoking a little longer than I wanted.  Was going to stop at 3.5 hours and went just about 4, maybe a little over.  Luckily there was no big mess to clean up!


----------



## xray (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice color on the cheese. Nicely done.

When my smoker gets too hot, I take an empty coffee can and pack with snow to lower my temps....a frozen bottle would work too but snow is one of the “perks” living in the northeast.


----------



## mark-ct (Apr 4, 2018)

The first time I tried smoking cheese I did it on my Traeger on the smoke setting and after about 20 minutes the cheese melted through the grate into the ice tray. It looked pretty funny but still tasted good. After that I bought one of those tube smokers and have not had a problem since. That's some great color on them.


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks for the compliments xray and Mark


----------

